# Anyone had a large follicle at day 3 of cycle? prior to starting ED



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, 

I am quite new to the FF boards , and think you are all amazing!

I am hoping to start treatment at IVI-B for ED in the next few months. 

We had our first appointment in March, and the waiting game is becoming a strain. The only outstanding test we had was for a pap smear which I had to have done when I cam back, as i started AF on the flight over!!!  After lots of hassle trying to get an NHS smear done, (failed as is came back after 6 weeks, marked scanty smear - repeat in 3 months), we ended up having a private one after all. Should have saved the time and to hell with the cost! We lost 2 months messing around with the wait.

I have just gone today for a scan to check for 'follicular inactivity' prior to starting Marvelon contraceptive. Was blown away when the sonographer said the lead follicle was already 11-12 mm, and the endometrium (which is still shedding) is still at 9 mm. Although the sonographer said it should all come away, she obviously had to put it in her report which we then faxed off to IVI.

They want us to re-scan on Friday (will be day 5) to check that it has reduced and that there is no sign of a polyp or fibroid.  

Does this mean I will have to wait another month to try and start the drug regime??

Also, what happens if your bloods run out while you are waiting to start  the programme (the HIV, Hep B+C etc which they give you a time limit on)

Any comments?  

And is there anyone in the process of going to IVI - would love to hear from you too.

TTFN 

Jacqueline


----------



## sara_wake (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Jackie

I think if they were really worried about this interfering with your cycle, they wouldn't bother to send you away and scan you again.

I've just had a similar experience and was told up front that there was no point in going ahead.  However, my follicle was 23 mm and the endometrium was still very thick, and I'd had very little bleeding prior to that and no pain with the onset of my period which is very unusual for me.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you - good luck.

Not sure about your bloods.

Good luck.

Sara


----------

